# TABLE SAW IMPROVEMENTS



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been looking through some old postings on table saw add-ons and found several examples of out feed tables. The most interesting ones fold down out of the way.

I am thinking of adapting that idea to the left side of my table to make cutting 4X8 sheets easier and safer for one person. Have any of you done this with success? I would be interested to hear any ideas you might have.

I have a contractor style saw by Grizzly and will be adding a new out feed table but need to work out something to allow me to safely cut plywood accurately and safely. Will the folding table idea work for the side?

What do you think?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

A outfeed table would be great, a side table would also be great.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it can be done. I haven't done a fold down but I've made a sliding table for my table saw to help with cross cuts and have been surprised at how much a helping hand it's been. Helps with ripping full sheets and using the sled on the saw as well. Also use it to hold lumber when I'm milling and so forth….





Look in my blogs and projects to see more on it….


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Childress, 
Your sliding table might be even a better solution. How is the slide made and does it stabilize a 4X8 sheet?


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

One of my favorite out-feed tables is an old adjustable height hospital table that looks pretty much like this one:








I also built this unit some years ago which is a bench saw built into the corner of a 4' x 6' table. I am looking for space for it in the new (new shop, not new building) shop. I was quite happy with it for sheet goods. If I move it in there I will build a 16" wide drop-leaf along the left edge. Sorry about the crappy picture but that camera wasn't much…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Robinson.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

These are made by LJ Lee A. Jesberger, they are the best I've ever seen.

http://www.ezee-feed.com http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a folding outfeed table for my saw, pretty simple once you get started. Here is the link that I sorta went by.

http://images.meredith.com/wood/pdf/Part1ripnflip.pdf

I used folding leg brackets from rockler and 4 heavy duty hinges for the folding of the table.

Kevin


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Roz:

Great question. I've been considering this for a long time also. I've seen removable RHS table extensions and RHS extensions that have a top that lifts up for storage but nothing for the LHS extension. Hopefully you'll get some good advise on a folding side table.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the response and the links.

What I am planning to do is replace my out feed table with a cabinet base and a recycled maple work bench top then make some sort of collapsible extension on the left side. I would like to do something like the folding out feed tables I have seen posted s few years back. I am just not sure how to make it work. I REALLY like Childress's sliding attachment.

I have a jobsite style saw with a cast iron table and small extensions. The Right side is extended out about 60 inches but the left is where I really seem to need it.

Thanks for the link Kevin, There are some details in that drawing that will help me with my project.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Well my blog is missing some pics now, it's been a while since I posted it….

I basically made a BIG drawer glide and a 10" wide by 42" long edge grain bench top. I initially designed and made this so I could crosscut large sheets and doors, but as time has passed (And I've moved my shop too) the wood has moved a little and there is a little play in it now and it's also a little out of square. I could probably fix it by fine tuning it but have since stopped cabinetry and solely focus on butcher blocks. That means no more sheet goods.

I can say that I never want to take it off and it was a huge help when cutting plywood, especially full sheets. If I pull it back, I can use it as a support in front of the saw as well as on the side. As you probably have seen, I have a fence for it to crosscut and I've also made a jig that I can screw to the top and clamp down rough lumber and make a straight line cut, very much like a real sliding table saw (sorry no pics). I'm sure there's more I can do with it, but now it just serves me very well as a little saw helper


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks again Childress, I am going to try and include your idea in my mods.


----------

